# Children Are Quick



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2011)

_*Children Are Quick *_
____________________________________


TEACHER:    Why are you late?

STUDENT:     Class started before I got here.

--------------------------------------------------------
TEACHER:    Kathy, go to the map and find   North America    .. 
Kathy:         Here it  is. 
TEACHER:   Correct.  Now class, who discovered   America ? 
CLASS:         Kathy. 
____________________________________   
TEACHER:    John, why are you doing your math multiplication on the floor? 
JOHN:          You told me to do it without using tables. 
__________________________________________ 
TEACHER:  Glenn, how do you spell 'crocodile?' 
GLENN:      K-R-O-K-O-D-I-A-L' 
TEACHER:  No, that's wrong 
GLENN:       Maybe it is wrong, but you asked me how I spell it.   
____________________________________________ 
TEACHER:   Adela, what is the chemical formula for water? 
Adela:     H I J K L M N O. 
TEACHER:   What are you talking about? 
Adela:    Yesterday you said it's H to O.   
__________________________________ 
TEACHER:   Winnie, name one important thing we have today that we didn't have ten years ago.

WINNIE:       Me! 
__________________________________________   
TEACHER:   Glenn, why do you always get so dirty? 
GLENN:          Well, I'm a  lot closer to the ground than you are.   
_______________________________________ 
TEACHER:     Harriette, give me a sentence starting with '  I.  ' 
Harriette:         I  is.. 
TEACHER:     No, Millie..... Always say, 'I  am.' 
Harriette:         All right...  'I am the ninth letter of the alphabet.'       
________________________________

TEACHER:    George Washington not only chopped down his father's cherry tree, but also admitted it.   Now, Louie, do you know why his father didn't punish him? 
LOUIS:           Because George still had  the axe in his hand..... 
_____________________________________   
TEACHER:    Now, Simon , tell me frankly, do you say prayers before eating? 
SIMON:         No sir, I don't have to, my Mom is a good cook.    
______________________________ 
TEACHER:       Clyde , your  composition on 'My Dog' is exactly the same as your   brother's..   Did you copy his? 
CLYDE   :         No, sir.  It's the same dog.     
___________________________________ 
TEACHER:    Diane, what do you call a person who keeps on talking when people are no longer  interested? 
Diane:     A teacher 
__________________________________


----------

